# Adding Heated Seats?



## drivin' (Mar 10, 2002)

Has anyone ever done this? This is the only forum that I could think of posting it here; being as there are other interior mods going on. Thanks for the help.


----------



## sanjay69 (Oct 8, 2002)

*Re: Adding Heated Seats? (drivin')*

very easy in an mk3 or mk4
pm me if u have qst's
i never check here


----------

